# SDxHM Spawn: 1st time!



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys, haven't been on the site for awhile, been busy with school, bettas, and trying to find a job >.> 

Anyway, while I've been away, I've been researching and trying to read everything there is about breeding Bettas. I have the space, and the time, I do an online school from my computer at home, so I'm home all day. And I already have all the equipment to breed, well most. I also ordered a HM female off of Aquabid yesterday, she should be here sometime next week. I'm going to breed her with my Super Delta Male Adamu. Yes I know, he's a petstore betta zomg. But he's amazing looking, is in great healthy, and builds massive bubblenests every single day no matter how many times I destroy them. Here are pics. 

Adamu:










HM Female: (Unnamed) 










She's a Blue Lace Marble HM that I just bought off of Aquabid for $18  She's around 3 months I think, and I'm sure once I get her and fatten her up, she'll not only color up, but become a great mama. Anyway here's the list of what I have so far. 

10 Gallon Tank to spawn
25 Gallon growout plastic tub (Or a 20 gallon Tank)
50 Watt submersible heater
Thermometer
Plants
Frozen BBS
Infusoria (Will make)
Egg Yolk (Maybe)
Prime
Stress Coat
Stress Zyme
AQ Salt
Blood Worms

I still have to get a sponge filter, and of course the female XD So what do you guys think of the pair? I think they'd have cute babies, don't know what kind though, I was thinking mostly Delta's with some HM? And I'm hoping for at least a few to turn out to be marbles like the mom.....I'd love that. Well thanks, any feedback would be great. I'll plan on spawning them in about 2-3 weeks, so check back!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Guess people aren't that interested lol 

Well I talked to a breeder on TFF forums and he said he'd send me some BBS for free, so I'll be able to give the fry some live food  

Also I was wondering just for the heck of it, would anyone maybe be interested in purchasing a fry or 2? lol They would be cheap, don't worry I'm not going to charge $5 for the fish, then $30 for shipping. I am going to sell some on Aquabid though, the female and her siblings are selling like flies. So hopefully my fry will too


----------



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, I don't know much about betta breeding, but good luck!

Maybe If I upgrade my tanks I'll purchase a baby from you. =)


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Hope everything works out great! Good luck! :]


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd purchase a baby from you, if you could ship to Canada ;D But you probably cant, so yeah... I bet they're produce nice lookin' babies!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Panthera said:


> Hey guys, haven't been on the site for awhile, been busy with school, bettas, and trying to find a job >.>
> 
> Anyway, while I've been away, I've been researching and trying to read everything there is about breeding Bettas. I have the space, and the time, I do an online school from my computer at home, so I'm home all day. And I already have all the equipment to breed, well most. I also ordered a HM female off of Aquabid yesterday, she should be here sometime next week. I'm going to breed her with my Super Delta Male Adamu. Yes I know, he's a petstore betta zomg. But he's amazing looking, is in great healthy, and builds massive bubblenests every single day no matter how many times I destroy them. Here are pics.
> 
> ...




Wow what a coincident i was going to buy that female but found that when i went back to the auction she was gone. lol.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Good luck with the breeding keep us updated!!!!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I like the pair. Good luck!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Well the female finally came today  And she is beautiful, that picture must have been taken a while ago, because she looks really different. And she's actually, huge o.o I swear she must be 2x bigger than Adamu lol 

That will be interesting when he tries to embrace her. Though it should work, has been done before right? PICS!




























I know she looks a bit dull right now, but you would too if you were shipped in a box half way across country! Lol 

Anyway I'm going to start conditioning them both today  And hopefully I'll be able to spawn them on 1/28/11 Which is a week from friday. I have the sponge filter put together, and a friend from Tropical fish forums is sending me some BBS and Indian Almond leaves today  Stay tuned for more updates!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww shes adorable. Hey and about the huge thing i found a female that is bigger than my HMPK MALE!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

you got that female from richard (aka chard56) all of his females are huuge and he is actually on this site. how are the fry? did and survive?


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

It never worked out sadly, and both the female and male have now passed  Yes she was from Chard56, her name was Daxia and she was HUGE. I loved her


----------

